# Experiences with MK Korea Alpha riser?



## zskoszorus (Sep 7, 2017)

Dear Members,

Has somebody experiences with the MK Korea Alpha riser?

Thank you in advance!

Zsolt

Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-J510FN eszközömről


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

What do you want to know? Its a quality high end riser. It takes both ILF and Formula limbs. It is slightly lighter in weight than the MK X10 riser. You can see a number of Alpha risers on the world cup circuit. It shoots great and has a nice feel. 

I have one that my wife shoots and loves. 

disclaimer: I named the Alpha riser so MK Korea gave me one. 

I am also sponsored by MK Korea and am a distributor for them. 

Chris


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

If you are looking for a riser that can do both ILF AND Formula, the Alpha is it. Otherwise I would recommend going with a Formula OR ILF riser. ILF there are too many choices to number. The GMX was pretty much the standard for a lot of years. I imagine the Epik is as good, though I haven't shot it. The MK X10 is sweet, but I sold mine when I got my Fivics Titan. The only disparaging comment that I can see about the Fivics risers is the turnaround time is terrible if it isn't something that is in stock at your dealer of choice. Otherwise, the fit, finish, quality and price are all top notch. Formula risers... the choices are self evident.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

One thing to consider is that risers accommodating the formula limbs have a smaller sight window so sometimes shooting 18m or 10m you won't be able to see your sight pin if you shoot higher poundages with outdoor arrows. I remember reading somewhere that the alpha compensated the smaller window ad made it bigger by moving the grip of the riser down a little bit under the pivot point of the riser but I'm not certain. Maybe Chris can confirm that since he works closely with MK.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

fango0000 said:


> One thing to consider is that risers accommodating the formula limbs have a smaller sight window so sometimes shooting 18m or 10m you won't be able to see your sight pin if you shoot higher poundages with outdoor arrows. I remember reading somewhere that the alpha compensated the smaller window ad made it bigger by moving the grip of the riser down a little bit under the pivot point of the riser but I'm not certain. Maybe Chris can confirm that since he works closely with MK.


I have not heard that. I will check the sight window of my Alpha against my MKX10. I was under the impression they were the same. 


Chris


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

At least four Alphas I know of have snapped at the same place, just below the stab bushing, on the stab side of the riser. Bad batch or structural problem, difficult to know. But a known issue you need to take into consideration.

Here's one:


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

True, but four or so out of how many risers made total?

Most production manufactured risers will have a few that are bad in the runs over a few years. Thats any brand from Hoyt to PSE, WinWin and MK etc. 

I have seeen videos of risers snapping in half tiller bolts breaking out etc. 

I wouldnt discount the riser because of a few bad. There are plenty on the world circuit/ world champs/ Olympics stage that havent had a problem. Otherwise, people wouldnt shoot the riser at all.

Having said that, personally i prefer the MKX10. 

Chris


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Problem' that they have broken several times in the same exact place. I haven't seen for years a top of line riser snapping anywhere else than from bolts or other attachments. There were bad models in the past (Hoyt Avalon, first edition of Yamaha SF etc.) but those were recalled pretty quickly and replaced by improved models.

But it might be just bad batch. It wouldn't surprise me if all those bows were bought from same shop and come from the same run, from same distributor. That particular bow in the pic above was shot by an Olympian of 2008 games.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)

I've seen snapped alpha's too. IMO they're designed to be unecessarily light. 
I'd go with MKX10 if I were in the market for a new MK riser.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd like to hear about four GMX's breaking at the same spot.

After factoring its age from introduction into the market.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is a Hoyt GMX riser that has broken in exactly the same place as the Alpha riser.

https://youtu.be/LNw6w_fy_cc

There have been others over the years of production. Also PSE and other brands. Its nothing new. 


Chris


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Sorry, it's just too ironic to not mention this. But, did you read the comments in that Youtube video?


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes, i read the comments. I read them when he posted that video. 

I fail to see the irony. Its already been stated that the Alpha has had failures. My point is its not the only riser to fail in that same area. Or to have failures in general. This isnt a Hoyt or MK bashing thread.

So its ironic how?

Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

One down, three to go.


----------



## AR720 (Jun 28, 2016)

zal said:


> At least four Alphas I know of have snapped at the same place, just below the stab bushing, on the stab side of the riser. Bad batch or structural problem, difficult to know. But a known issue you need to take into consideration.
> 
> Here's one:


This was a legitimate design flaw, and affected dozens of risers across the world. In most if not all cases, MK replaced them for free. A former MK rep directly informed consumers of this issue, and its scope. MK seems to have fixed the flaw in the newer generations by adding more aluminum to the problem area.

Have you observed any MK Alpha risers that have been purchased within the last year to have this issue?


----------



## serekmt (Nov 20, 2016)

I just got one today. Moved from Prodigy XT so i'm on formula limbs. I find it really good and ways different then XT. I think it's because of a geometry of the riser it self. There was also a drop of poundage on the same limbs but i was expecting that.

Basically the riser gives you similar feelings that the RX series of hoyt risers. 

I must say for now i will stay on alpha because i like it better but i need to shoot more with it to know is it better and are my scores better on it.


----------



## phallenthoul (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Nellnet (Jan 9, 2019)

What was the poundage of these bows?



zal said:


> At least four Alphas I know of have snapped at the same place, just below the stab bushing, on the stab side of the riser. Bad batch or structural problem, difficult to know. But a known issue you need to take into consideration.
> 
> Here's one:


----------



## AetherZ (Jul 19, 2013)

I shot an MKX10 and an Alpha, and the Alpha just was never able to feel fully right. It was a little lighter than I liked, and through many different brace heights had a loud shot to it. I do love the MKX10 though. That is a solid riser.


----------

